
Why can’t self-driving cars see cyclists? - mmariani
https://www.bikerumor.com/2018/02/07/why-cant-self-driving-cars-see-cyclists/
======
JoeAltmaier
Technology could be the solution - I'd gladly stick an RFID tag on my bike, if
it meant the self-driving cards could 'see' me better. I wear a helmet,
special clothes, reflective jacket etc. Why not defense against annihilation
by self-driving cars?

